

Résumé (C.V.) using Google Maps - jakarta
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?ie=UTF8&hl=en&msa=33&msid=114132011303399005043.0004793536348da3669b1&abauth=4b962eccw2oEIiDyISXAcfcg8W1TFND6l8E

======
angumagu
I think the title should read "Résumé using Google Maps". The current title is
an imperative asking me to start using Google Maps again.

~~~
jedc
Or even better, C.V., since that's what the OP used in his description.

"Ed Hamilton - Copywriter This is my CV on Google Maps."

------
RK
From the Chile push pin regarding interests:

 _taking the piss out of my wife and newspapers_

Any UK people care to translate that?

~~~
tankman
"taking the piss" = "making fun of"

~~~
RK
I guess it could be worse if the phrase were "taking a piss on my wife"...

I once had a friend from England ask me very skeptically if you could really
say someone was just "fucking with you" to mean someone was just joking
around. So I guess it goes both ways.

~~~
robgough
I don't know why your friend didn't know that, but I would imagine most of us
here in the UK would know what you meant by that. Not that I use it terribly
often.

------
pgbovine
seems good if people in your occupation value geographical diversity in
experiences (e.g., if you want to get a job as a travel photographer or
international spy) ... not so useful if you're applying for software
positions, though

------
sumeetjain
As a proof of concept, this is interesting. For fields in which having
experience in different cultures is important, the visual of the world map is
really useful.

I could imagine someone applying for a teaching position using this résumé
approach and impressing their potential employer.

For the next iteration, non-truncated location descriptions would be needed.

~~~
nfnaaron
"non-truncated location descriptions"

Click on each, and you go to that flag on the map, with a text box containing
the full text.

Not ideal, but I think that's a google thing.

~~~
whughes
Embedding Google Maps in one's own site would probably be a better solution.
It also helps if you have a bunch of reference points concentrated in the UK
or in some other small region (you could have one world map and one UK map).
That would make things clearer.

------
techiferous
I read this as "begin using google maps again".

------
matt_is
I made something similar a year ago, minus google maps:

[http://www.scribd.com/doc/9683205/Resume-with-horizontal-
tim...](http://www.scribd.com/doc/9683205/Resume-with-horizontal-timeline-and-
world-map)

------
Judson
I would love to create a mashup of something like this with
<http://PleaseRobMe.com>

------
egutman
He could have gone one step further and created a .kml file for a virtual tour
in Google Earth. That would have been impressive.

~~~
eru
Why? The threshold to looking at it is higher than using the web only.

------
markbnine
I would have embedded the map in another page, and designed around it. The
Google cruft doesn't seem resume worthy.

~~~
dirtbox
I don't know, I quite like the utilitarian feel to just leaving it vanilla.

------
avner
I wouldn't so much call it a resume/C.V. than an intuitive addition to one on
a portfolio. Good idea nonetheless.

------
peterwwillis
...? I click it and it brings me to some minimized search/home page. What is
this?

~~~
Periodic
I too am very confused. I even made sure to enable Javascript for the page.

------
bokchoi
No hire. Don't make me click around to read your resume.

~~~
maxwin
You maybe a really boring employer,then. You should appreciate the creativity.
:D

~~~
bokchoi
When the resumes flood in after a job posting those that are not easily
readable are tossed without a second thought.

Yep, I'm boring.

